# 2 male rat pups - VANCOUVER BRITISH COLUMBIA



## adrums21 (Feb 25, 2014)

2 male rats  1 black hooded and 1 agouti hooded  very sweet would like them to go in pairs.

5 1/2 weeks old


----------

